
Ask HN: Duckduckgo Is Advertising? - rubidium
Saw a large billboard in Indiana advertising for DuckDuckGo search engine. Maybe somebody here can help me understand their business model and where the budget comes from?
======
badRNG
Ad revenue. Go do a DDG search. You'll notice off to the side there is an ad
conspicuously tagged as such. Click that, and DDG makes a little bit of money.
From what I understand, their ads are only related to the content of the
current search.

------
sebst
Seems as if billboard ads work good for DDG. The first one in 2011 was placed
in San Francisco.

[https://www.wired.com/2011/01/duckduckgo-google-
privacy/](https://www.wired.com/2011/01/duckduckgo-google-privacy/)

I’m not sure what this tells about stereotypes of Pennsylvania, San Francisco,
the tech industry and billboards... ;)

------
thesmileyone
Don't get fooled by DDG

[https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/comments/aqz4wz/the_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/comments/aqz4wz/the_history_of_duckduckgos_founder_is_disturbing/)

------
mnoorani
From the source, how DuckDuckGo generates revenue:
[https://help.duckduckgo.com/company/advertising-and-
affiliat...](https://help.duckduckgo.com/company/advertising-and-affiliates/)

------
Nextgrid
Saw that as well in London. Don't mind it too much to be honest.

------
s1t5
Even if they are advertising, I would question the profitability of buying
billboard space in Indiana for a privacy focused search company.

~~~
dmbqdmba
Underserved market. Cheap billboard. Sounds like a cheap experiment and shot
at wining customers.

------
ttonkytonk
They're advertising (underwriting?) on NPR because I just heard it this
morning.

------
mrlonglong
The curse of MBAs strikes back!

